# Ebene subtrahieren...



## Lord Brain (1. März 2002)

Angenommen, ich habe zwei übereinander liegende Ebenen...nun möchte ich aber, das die Obere genau von der unteren "subtrahiert" wird...
Wie laesst sich das in PS realisieren?
Und wenn nicht direkt, gibt es dann einen Umweg?


----------



## Mythos007 (1. März 2002)

Chellaz  Lord Brain,

meinst du So ?

Das erreichst du in dem du dem Ebenenmodus
auf Negativ Multiplizieren setzt ...


----------



## Lord Brain (1. März 2002)

Erstmal Danke für die Antwort Mythos...aber da ich gerade vor der englischen Version sitze und mich mit den Photoshop-Termini noch nicht ganz so auskenne, weiss ich nicht wirklich, wie "negativ Multiplizieren" funktioniert...könntest du mir mal einen Hinweis geben ?


----------



## nanda (1. März 2002)

@lord brain
zu der funktionsweise der einzelnen ebenenmodi hier eine brauchbare pdf-datei vom spezialisten hennig wargalla:
http://www.wargalla.de/98-05.pdf 

zur englischen übersetzung der modi gibt´s den thread hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=4134


----------



## Shiivva (3. März 2002)

jau, in der engl. version heisst das screen.


----------

